# Small virturatz rant



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Recently virturatz did a giant reset and it's really upsetting because I had done so much work to get where I was before the reset and now it's all... gone. I was left with only 2k that they had given everyone after the reset. No cages, no rats, no anything. And sit there was the reset there's no rats in the marketplace to buy and there was only 1 male ruby eyed silverfawn so of course I adopted it because that's all there was and I have to start somewhere...again. Whenever the petstore resets everyone always adopts the females at the speed of light only leaving males... I don't mind resetting really it's just I get really easily attached to things even if it's a virtual something and that was the case with this.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Idk if I will keep playing. I was so attached to my rats!


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I decided to keep going since I had already quit one site in the past month due to admin problems so I wasn't going to let this one drag me down. I was able to snag 2 females and another male so now I have: 


ChimcharMale13 weeks (Adult)SelfSilverfawnStandardHostileUnknown25/25(+10 Happiness)DimitriMale12 weeks (Adult)BarebackAgoutiStandardNervousUnknown25/25(+10 Happiness) 


 OvaFemale12 weeks (Adult)BerkshireAgoutiStandardFearfulUnknown25/25(+10 Happiness)SimiFemale12 weeks (Adult)IrishAgoutiStandardTimidUnknown25/25(+10 Happiness)
 


----------

